# WUbI - Install Linux like a 'Windows Application'



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

The easiest way to Linux:

http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html

Wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users that will bring you into the Linux world with a few clicks. Wubi allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu as any other application in Windows.

Install and run Wubi and, pick the Ubuntu Flavor of your choice:

Ubuntu  the original version runs the GNOME GUI environment by default
Kubuntu  a modified version of Ubuntu that runs the KDE GUI environment by default (probably the desktop that appeals most to Windows users)
Xubuntu  a lighter version of Ubuntu using the XFCE environment, designed specifically for less powerful systems such as old Pentium 2s

now Wubi will download the appropriate 'unattended Installer' (700 MB) and after the reboot it will automatically install Ubuntu without the hassles of resizing partitions or the configuration of a boot manager.

If you don't like it, you can simply uninstall it from the add/remove programs menu.

the advantage over a Virtual Box is that the full power and original hardware of your system will be made available to Ubuntu.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

The Oracle,
Thanks, I'll have a look at that.

This one is also possibly of interest: Puppy Installer for Windows XP via this link-

http://www.puppylinux.org/user/downloads.php?cat_id=3

Richard


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

I've used Wubi & recommended it in the Linux forum. I give Wubi a two thumbs ups :up: :up: The install is as easy as you can get but will take about an hour or so depending on your system & connectivity. 

No modifications to your system is required & you can uninstall from the add remove program menu.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can use Wubi to install Ubuntu from a CD?


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Wubi right now downloads an ISO of ubuntu, or expects to have an ISO in the same directory.

I haven't tried but, it might work if you put the two in the same directory.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

Wubi is using the 'alternate' iso for automated deployment.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

So I guess that's a "no" on using the disc?


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

I downloaded the software last night and installed it but when it started downloading the Ubuntu software I was looking at 4k a second. Is it maybe because the server was overloaded?


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

choose a download mirror near you and get this file:

ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso

if you want another flavor, look for the appropriate *-7.04-alternate-i386.iso

place it in the installation directory.


----------

